# D. fasciatum, D. pentaloris? What's the difference??



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

I had this since it was a sling and was sold to me as a C. fasciatum and now I'm looking to breed her again after she ate her egg sac years ago, I guess a day before I plan to separate it from her. 

But there's this guy saying she is a D. pentaloris and not a fasciatum.. Tried google but I couldn't really find a lot of info about this D. pentaloris plus looking at some available photo I couldn't tell any much difference..

I am aware that they have different place of origin but how about the physical feature any telltale difference between the two? Thanks.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

You might want to have a read of my reply here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/918543-id-please.html

Its difficult to distinguish between C. pentalore and C. fasciatum but its possible via a moult. I suggest if you're going to breed you check the spermathecae but obviously you won't be able to do so for the male 
C. fasciatum has a joined spermathecae whereas C. pentalore looks like this:
Spermathecae Cyclosternum

The strong liklihood is that you have C. pentalore, and the strong liklihood is that any male you receive is also C. pentalore. Until Ray Gabriel finishes his work in this area we're going to find it difficult to provide reliable ID


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

As far as I'm aware _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ (which is what these are _incorrectly_ known as in the hobby) is an entirely different species. As Pete mentioned, Ray Gabriel has been working on species of this genus and there is a paper being worked on, until the paper is released it's easier to still refer to them as _C. fasciatum_. Pete's already touched upon the differences in spermathecae between _C. fasciatum_ & _C. pentalore_, that latter having paired spermathecae, whereas the former (_C. fasciatum_) has a fused spermatheca (Photo).










It sounds to me as though the person who told you that it is _Davus pentaloris_ is jumping the gun a little bit. Although who knows, once the paper is released it _may_ well be _D. pentaloris_?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

nice. Is that the moult from the female you bred? ie where the slings came from?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> nice. Is that the moult from the female you bred? ie where the slings came from?


That's the one Pete, I sent the male on to Ray.


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'll be checking out the moult then. =)


----------



## sjl197 (Jul 4, 2009)

So why is a divided spermathecae of the brownish "Cyclosternum gaujoni" from South America now being used as an example of the tigerrump "Cyclosternum pentalore" from Central America?

Sorry, but C.pentalore (to be D.pentaloris) have a fused spermathecae which is roughly triangular narrowing to a single tip...


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

Spider in pic is pentaloris veru easy to tell apart from fasciatum :whistling2:

Working on the plates should be out this year: victory:




sjl197 said:


> So why is a divided spermathecae of the brownish "Cyclosternum gaujoni" from South America now being used as an example of the tigerrump "Cyclosternum pentalore" from Central America?
> 
> Sorry, but C.pentalore (to be D.pentaloris) have a fused spermathecae which is roughly triangular narrowing to a single tip...


Yea was thinking that not even sure if gaujoni belongs in Cyclosternum along with most of the other sp...............will be doing that revision soon

R


----------

